

Ask HN: Ruby on Rails Sites - riskish

Any other HN readers run ruby on rails related websites? I'm working on one and would love to collaborate, share links, etc.
======
robflynn
A site/app developed with ruby on rails or a site dedicated to ruby on rails?

~~~
SingAlong
Just had a chat on IRC. He's looking to collab on ideas, share learning
resources, etc.

------
lenary
rubyforge is pretty good, and i think railsinside and/or rubyinside let you
contribute posts if you wish

